# Replica Watches..



## youngg (Jun 15, 2006)

Anyone know a good place to get some from...

All the website look abit iffy.. dont know if any of you have connections?

TIA..


----------



## tod (Jun 9, 2007)

Get one of these, Breightling rip off with an audi logo on it 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... :IT&ih=019

Had the original Breightling (fake) for years, bought it abroad for Â£50 and was a perfect copy, bought the audi watch for a bit of fun and very impressed with the quality.


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

surely someone earning 10 times a copper's salary could afford the real thing? :wink:

but seriously though, given that most high street jewellers will offer 0% interest, I can't see why anyone with a semi decent income would consider a fake?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Tesco clubcard vouchers are the answer  Shop at Tesco, learn all the tricks from www.paidtoshop.com and use the quaterly vouchers that they send you to buy a watch from Goldsmiths. The vouchers are worth four times their face value when you convert them to Goldsmiths vouchers :wink:


----------



## Molehall (Jan 8, 2003)

There used to be a company called Ratners that did some really high class stuff. Not sure whether they did watches, but I think they did.

Go for it...........you know it makes sense.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

I wouldn't ever consider wearing a fake watch. Either buy the real thing or get a cheaper one!


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

have you asked a jeweller for any discount?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

slg said:


> have you asked a jeweller for any discount?


Did you spot the accent :wink:


----------



## chappers51 (Feb 12, 2007)

site below for jacob&co watches

http://www.jcosales.com/index.htm


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Try the lucky men in Tenerife had my fake TagHeuer for 5 years still going strong and only a fiver.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

People will be putting Porsche Turbo badges on their TTs next. :roll:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Or 'Start' buttons that don't actually start the car!! :roll:


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

Why buy a fake? You yourself will know its a fake, you can get a perfectly decent watch that will work for years and years for less then a hundred quid. In the mean time, decide which "REAL" watch you want and make it a personal goal to achieve


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Dr_Parmar said:


> Why buy a fake? You yourself will know its a fake, you can get a perfectly decent watch that will work for years and years for less then a hundred quid. In the mean time, decide which "REAL" watch you want and make it a personal goal to achieve


Well said!!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jam said:


> I wouldn't ever consider wearing a fake watch. Either buy the real thing or get a cheaper one!


Seconded 8)


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

I just bought a fake A. Lange & Soehne fake from www.replicahause.com. It came in under a week, packaged in a cheap games console that I had to take apart! :lol:

I wanted to spend no more than a hundred quid on an automatic watch to wear at work. I have a genuine Breitling that doesn't fit under cufflinks.

I chose this "brand" because nobody has heard of them (except proper watch afficionados). I would never wear a fake Rolex or other well known brand. This is simply a nice looking watch that nobody will notice. I am not trying to pass it off as an original, if anyone who knows about watches ever sees it and asks me about it I won't hesitate to tell them it's a fake.

So far it's keeping pretty good time. At Â£100 it's effectively disposable.


----------



## badger (Sep 3, 2002)

Would you drive one of these?










Buy something cheap but real now and then save for the real thing.

Have a look here http://www.tz-uk.com/forum/index.php for some classic and different real watches.


----------



## TGS (Jun 24, 2007)

youngg said:


> Anyone know a good place to get some from...
> 
> All the website look abit iffy.. dont know if any of you have connections?
> 
> TIA..


As like the sites the watches are iffy You want some like a few to sell on? Best place to go for that is Turkey or the lucky lucky men in the Canary Isles. Bought load a few years ago fiver each sold them on for Â£25 each. Earnt a few quid and bought a real one he he well not really it was all hard work. I thinks its a feel good factor, its like driving up the M1 in the fog in a Bentley GT no one can see you but you know the feeling.


----------

